# Snow White



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay so I have my other LONG topic on our girls due this month, but figured since today is Snow White's due date, she deserves her own topic.

She is extremely miserable, and has me a little bit concerned I guess, mostly because she's become my baby 
She has definitely dropped, udder isn't tight, but I think last year it didn't completely fill until she was in labor.
Ligs are barely there, you have to really feel for them in order to find them.

She's always laying down and today she just doesn't seem like herself, so I am wondering if she could possibly be in early stages of labor. She's the type who even if she's uncomfortable will try to follow the others to the woods to browse, etc. and today she didn't want to get up and come outside. Finally she did, and I had to coax her to follow me to the hay feeder, she munched for a few minutes and went to lay down in the sun.
I got her up reluctantly, to go back in her stall where it's cooler, since she was panting -- it's 64 and very beautiful, but miserable for the goats who have winter coats.

I don't think anything is wrong with her other than being miserable from pregnancy. But I'll keep a close eye on her reguardless.
I think with her weight and added weight from baby/ies it's just making it difficult to walk, and with her belly dropping, even harder.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy kidding! Can't wait to see pics of the babies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor baby . :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I gave her a couple of tums, she loves them, and figured some extra calcium can't hurt. I opened the stall door and gave her the choice to come out, and she decided to get up. She waddled over to her favorite place to nap in the sun, and laid down. Her udder is much bigger, but fuller on one side than the other when you touch them. I hope this just means she's filling and doesn't have just one big monster in there!

I know I should just stay calm, but I don't want her to have another large, single kid. That's my biggest fear with her. I'm torturing myself with this, I know LOL Especially feeling her udder difference, I keep saying to myself...stay calm....stay calm...lol

I'll try to get some pics in a short bit when the kids get home from school. I'll let my daughter intice her to get up with some crackers


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Good luck! Praying for more than one for you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Come on Snow White! We wanna see those adorable little babies! 

Poor girl...that is too bad that she is feeling uncomfortable. She sounds a lot like how Cosmo was feeling like the last several days before kidding. I wouldn't worry too much about one side of her udder being more full than the other. We had doe do that to us, too. And she had some good size twins. 

Good luck, and don't worry yourself!  Just like in Peter Pan, "Think happy thoughts, think happy thoughts..."


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see your beautiful pictures - I look forward to them! Happy kidding and I will pray for twins!

Crossroads - I love the paint doe in your signature. I have a very bad boer paint goat fetish!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck and happy kidding


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Good luck Snow White!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! I'm trying not to over worry  
We think she'll go either over night or sometime during the day tomorrow, but she is one you just never know.

We brought out some graham crackers and that perked her right up, she was chasing my daughter around for them, it was pretty funny, the piggies!

Here's some pics from this afternoon

This is what the girls were doing when I first came out....lol









She knew I had a 'package' in my hand, haha




































I don't think her eyes left the bag more than once lol
BTW, that's my daughters NAUGHTY goat, Wysteria OMG...she's such a brat









So... now I'll just check her every couple of ours through the night. It's going to be a LONG night. At least it's the weekend.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol! How cute! Cant wait for pictures!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW....She is WIDE! Beautiful pics....so good to see the goats enjoying the treats from your oldest, can't wait to see what Star gives you!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Good luck! Can't wait to see babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Crossroads - I love the paint doe in your signature. I have a very bad boer paint goat fetish![/QUOTE]

Thanks! That is Cosmo, and she is my favorite doe in the herd.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Snow white is HUGE! I can't wait ot see what she has!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! So far so good, I just did a check about 15 minutes ago, and her ligs seem non exsistant now - I can wrap my hand around her tailhead. She gets up to munch on hay, then lays back down. She doesn't get up for very long. I feel so bad for her, she's so miserable.

However, you'd think it was Ithma who was due today....OMG she is making the most obscene noises on the backside of Snow White's stall in the sleeping area LOL I feel bad for her as she is definitely the 'drama queen' or pregnancy. 
A friend asked me why I don't use a baby monitor....yeah right LOL Snow White grunts or moans a little now and then, but for the most part she is quiet.

Now when she is in active labor...that's a whole other story. She's our most vocal doe and she makes sure everyone knows she's in labor and that it hurts!
Of course just watch...it's supposed to be near 70 tomorrow! If it doesn't rain then lunchtime the restaurant next door will be PACKED on the patio, and she'll probably wait to kid about that time lol That's what she did last year! People must have thought we were killing her!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

lolol I can just imagine the looks on their faces and the thoughts going through their heads if they hear Snow White having her kids , lol

Poor girl, Im laughing at her expense , Im sorry precious girl 

Good luck !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Laura! It's 2:21am here, I've been up all night lol
I'm guessing she is possibly in early labor, she's growing more uncomfortable, doing a little stretching, udder looks fuller. I hope she's not tricking me lol
The big difference I noticed especially a little while ago is she has a kid low on her right side that you couldn't really feel much of before and now with her really dropping, you can really feel that kid. It's really neat, but I am trying not to go into the stall and bother her now, just observing from the barn aisle.

It's hard to say with her, this pregnancy has been different than the ones before, she's packing more weight and more uncomfortable this time around. 

I'll go check on her in a little while then decide if I'll try to sleep or not lol
I WISH I could put a baby monitor out there.

With as warm as it is I thought about taking my pillow/blanket and snoozing on the hay LOL But with Ithma I'd never sleep....! Poor mama!

It's 58 degrees, our low is 57! It's absolutely gorgeous out, so that's a big plus to staying up late, I get to enjoy the warmth...Come Sunday night it'll turn cold again


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I hope everything goes well! It always seems like those last few hours take FOREVER to pass!

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhhh the suspense I can't take it anymore !!!!
I bet she's got trips , all does for her momma


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes we need to know!!! What did she have and how many???? Pics would be great!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Tic toc tic toc. Hmmmmm gotta clean my bird cages today.........
Just gotta keep busy I guess , sigh.....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Go Snow White, go! I can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Still NOTHING LOL I think she wants to be pregnant forever! I did convince her to go outside, and she followed me and the others back in the woods to browse. Her udder is definitely fuller and wider. I'm going to finish up chores, while my little girl plays with the neighbors children, then this lady is taking a NAP lol 

I'll update if anything changes, but that this point I think she'll be pregnant forever...haha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::wallbang::wallbang::shrug::hammer::crazy::hair::hair::sleeping:
Enjoy your nap


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> :GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::wallbang::wallbang::shrug::hammer::crazy::hair::hair::sleeping:
> Enjoy your nap


Hehe! Come on Snow White, we wanna see those kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I just finished putting everyone in the barn since it started raining, and can you believe I felt a very soft lig?! OMG I felt nothing in 24 hours, and now she has a soft lig lol
This doe always, always has me guessing.

I told her I'm ignoring her for the rest of the day LOL

I'm going to finish some house chores real quick, grab a bite to eat and relax on the couch.
I think I'm getting a sinus infection thanks to this crazy weather, so far I just feel a little sinus pressure, I sure hope I'm not getting sick AGAIN, I've had like 3 sinus infections this fall/winter and the first one I didn't think I'd ever get over. My oldest daughter is sick, she helped out in the barn for a bit, and she's been in bed the rest of the day  
I'm thinking if we don't go to the grocery store this afternoon, then I'm going to go get Taco Bell to cheer her up lol <hear that Snow White? I'm gonna leave!! lol>


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah, I got plenty of things to do , maybe go out and play with my girls in the barn , it's misty rain here today . But warm.
Yeah , nobody will be here SnowWhite , nobody at all..........
Hmmmmm, hmmmm , la la la , tic toc tic toc....la la la la la


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry that your oldest is sick, no fun at all. Get well soon.

Hopefully Snow will kid, at an appropriate and convenient time.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeez! She's making a huge deal about this.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmmm. 69 degrees? I know people like to go to the tropics this time of year, but it is down in the single digits here. My crew would probably like to meet her somewhere in the middle, just to thaw out a little! So sending thoughts of cooler temps to help the momma to be!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah I couldn't get over how nice it's been, it's 10:36pm and 62 degrees! It's so nice outside! If I weren't sick, I'd be outside on the back deck enjoying it! 
Whatever my oldest daughter has, I have too. I can deal with sinus pressure, but dislike runny nose and the dizziness & body aches. A hot bath really helped, now I wish i could relax enough to sleep!

As for miss 'going to be pregnant forever' lol I think we may FINALLY be getting close. 
She is much more sunken in around her tail head. I feel a lig on the left side, it's so squishy you can hardly feel it. 
She'll probably wait for the big cool off tomorrow since it's supposed to drop back down to 30 degrees  That'll do my illness good! Way to go Snow White lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope you feel better Candice 
It always happens when your at your busiest times too !

Seriously , I am not talking to Snow White until she kids !
She is driving us all cwazy here !!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ugh, girl you can't keep those babies in there forever!! :laugh:


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Snow white just wanted to make sure you were good and sick before she gives those babies up. Sometime around 4pm tomorrow, but she'll tease you all night tonight.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

good luck to you and snow white! 
and the temp here the last few days has been AAAmazing!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I am officially really really sick  I went to bed about 11pm. by the time my husband and kids got home at midnight from a relatives party, I felt like i was freezing...I had a very warm fleece blanket and a comforter over that!
Around 2:30am I woke up burning up, temp 101.8 so I took some alka seltzer cold BLEH! nasty stuff.
I woke up at 4:20am and went out to check on her and felt so horrible, but the breeze felt sooooo good. My temp is still the same  but i do feel a tiny bit better especially the body aches. 

My husband is off work today so if she decides to go into labor, he can help and I'll be a bystander.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Well I am officially really really sick  I went to bed about 11pm. by the time my husband and kids got home at midnight from a relatives party, I felt like i was freezing...I had a very warm fleece blanket and a comforter over that!
> Around 2:30am I woke up burning up, temp 101.8 so I took some alka seltzer cold BLEH! nasty stuff.
> I woke up at 4:20am and went out to check on her and felt so horrible, but the breeze felt sooooo good. My temp is still the same  but i do feel a tiny bit better especially the body aches.
> 
> My husband is off work today so if she decides to go into labor, he can help and I'll be a bystander.


No fun! Feel better!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like you run yourself down a bit honey...
Feel better. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Candace! You've got that nasty bug that's been hitting everyone lately :hug: Feel better soon !

Snow White ..... hurry up girlie so your mama can get some rest!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I had that same cold a few weeks ago, it sucks. Just make sure your getting lots of fluids!! Feel better!!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh no Candice! Get better soon! I had a nasty bug not too long ago myself. No fun at all. Especially with babies due. Snow White, girl, you need to pop soon for your momma!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, my fever broke just before 2pm. I woke up and something told me I needed to go check on Snow White. 
I went out, and she was stretching and I knew it wouldn't be long.

She kidded around 2:30pm...TRIPLETS! 
First was a 7lb. buck kid, then a HEFTY 11lb doe! and then a 10lb. buck!

They look nothing like Snow White, they look like boers - traditional colored.
The doe is a red paint ♥♥ Who would have thought we'd get a red paint doe out of Snow White? Needless to say, we're very pleased!  

She delivered the first buck kid just fine, it took a while before she delivered the doe, and needed assistance. She was just so big, my husband had to gently pull while Snow White pushed to get her out. The last baby delivered smoothly.

I'll try to post some pics in a few minutes in the birth announcement section


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats, and glad you are feeling better and were able to be there for the birth. cant wait to see pics


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Those are some big babies. I can't wait to see them!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Yayyyyy now your both feeling better!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies. I'm still waiting on Pickles.


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yay! Go Snow White!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Eeekkkk hooray Snow White :fireworks:
I'm so relieved , thank goodness she's OK and her triplets 
are well too 
Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Wahoo! Good work snow white!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I just read through this whole post. When I saw the picture of Snow White I thought....... Triplets. So happy for you. Congrats on your new additions.


----------

